# Open Invitation



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

.....to come and see us in Morocco....

having JUST missed meeting Addie in the flesh, twice within the last week, I thought it would be a good idea to let you all know that we are open to visitors( MHF types of course !) during the entire time we are in Morocco(usually Oct--March)

Please come to visit us...we will be pleased to meet you...and will either have the kettle on ( if that's what you like !) or will open a bottle or 5 to celebrate your journey !!!


Jenny....in sunny Agadir


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the invite but we're busy this weekend! :roll: :wink: 

Keep enjoying!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We'd love to say, thanks and we'll see you soon,  but unfortunately that is not the possible.

Have a good time, and stay safe. :thumbleft: 

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re*

Thanks for the invite would love to say thanks and see you soon also, 
So I will say it, am due to arrive in Morocco about the end of Feb ish be touring down the coast towards Agadir then further down towards western Sahara then back via the mountains.

So where are you?


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

crizatuk,

We would love to see you then......BUT.....please get a wriggle on cos we will be leaving here ( 24 kms North of Agadir, on Atlantica Parc campsite) by mid-March.....we have to get back to England cos we miss the cold and the rain !!!.....Nah...not really, we need to be back for work at Easter.

If you can get here by then, we are open !!!!


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

Uncle Norm........anytime.... doesn't have to be this weekend !!!


:lol: :lol:


----------

